# Deltas new kitchen faucets w/supply lines inc



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

Any inputs on the kitchen faucets with the 3' ft long plastic supply lines already connected ??
I put a customers one in last month but Im not ready to stock them myself yet ,although it looks like it can be a time saver overall..:whistling2:


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

3'?!?! Sound very long to me, never have seen that.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*they suck*

they suck...they totally suck. they might work for a week or two
before starting to leak around the spout......


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Thats unbelievable, why so long?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

At the end of those three feet thers a fixed fitting to attaoh 3/8 nut to stop u can shorten it but the plastic
ferrels they give u I don't trust them


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

revenge said:


> At the end of those three feet thers a fixed fitting to attaoh 3/8 nut to stop u can shorten it but the plastic
> ferrels they give u I don't trust them


Wow, thats not evn legal around here, 24" max on basin supplies, old code was 18" they just changed it a couple of yrs ago.
I agree i wouldnt trust the plastic ferruls either.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Wow, thats not evn legal around here, 24" max on basin supplies, old code was 18" they just changed it a couple of yrs ago.
> I agree i wouldnt trust the plastic ferruls either.


Plastic ferrules work fine if you cut the tubing squarely, don't overtighten and use brass Delrin inserts.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think that the long supplies have something to do with CA new lead law. There was another thread about this, I remember someone stating that the longer supplies have to do with adding to the total mass of the facuet, reducing the percentage of lead in it.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've put in a few Deltas this year supplied by customers and haven't gotten a callback. I would rank them above Moen and Price Pfister in terms of quality. Haven't had a leak at the pex supplies, haven't tried to shorten them either.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

marc76075 said:


> I think that the long supplies have something to do with CA new lead law. There was another thread about this, I remember someone stating that the longer supplies have to do with adding to the total mass of the faucet, reducing the percentage of lead in it.


Yes, the total area of the waterway is used to compute the percentage of lead in the faucet that can leach into the water. So in typical lawmaker fashion by adding 3' of plastic waterway the faucet becomes legal and the same faucet with shortened supplies is illegal. :blink: :laughing:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/long-plastic-supplies-faucets-13400/


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

we've put a few in and cut the lines with no problems what so ever.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

house plumber said:


> we've put a few in and cut the lines with no problems what so ever.


Legally speaking, it is no different than removing water savers from shower heads. Except removing the water saver actually changes something. :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Those deltas are total crap. You cant tighten the faucets to the deck properly. No matter what they will still move. Turn on the water and use the sprayer and the faucet will rock back and forth. Glacier Bay has a better kitchen faucet than delta....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Will said:


> Those deltas are total crap. You cant tighten the faucets to the deck properly. No matter what they will still move. Turn on the water and use the sprayer and the faucet will rock back and forth. Glacier Bay has a better kitchen faucet than delta....


 I silicone the baseplate/escutcheon to the sink/countertop.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've done that too. Shouldn't have to do that to a new faucet. No more delta for me other than shower valves


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Will said:


> I've done that too. Shouldn't have to do that to a new faucet. No more delta for me other than shower valves


 
if they made a decent faucet, you should not have to 
gule the thing down to the sink... and it should not move and flop back and forth
it moves back and forth because of the stress from the extra long poly lines ..... 

and the "O" rings should not leak after a week either 



I dread the day I have to attempt to take one of those peices of junk apart 
and skin them up... I probably will decline


the moen faucet you see in the picture was its 
replacement and its twice the quality of the delta
that came from my plumbing supply house
and the better quality moen came from Lowes


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*It seems like good idea though..*

Ive seen the 2 or 3 ft. 3/8" braided lines lines on upper end kitchen faucets..Thats a great idea to me! as i had poly toilet/faucet connectrs fail alot ..even in my own house! (cheap homeowner) :laughing: Ive always been leary of plastic connectors.
Anyways I firmly believe we are being slowly but surely mini-nuked by the "China syndrome" :furious:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Plastic ferrules work fine if you cut the tubing squarely, don't overtighten and use brass Delrin inserts.


 



Agreed. I might take some heat for this but I'll say it anyway. I gave up using the little brass ferrules years ago on 3/8" supply lines. Even on a copper supply line, I use the nylon (plastic) ferrules. It will never leak. Some plumbers would smear pipe dope all over the supply line with the brass ferrule and then tighten it down.

Once I remember trimming out a house, I installed I think (4) W/C's. Out of all, (3) supply lines had a leak on the 3/8" nut of the angle stop. Of course you try and snug the 3/8" nut a little more, but that doesn't work. If the brass ferrule wasn't aligned perfectly, then it leaked. With the nylon ferrules, no leaks.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I've put 1000's of pex supplies and back in the mid /early 90s it was poly b supplies. I've never used the brass inserts with either and never a problem.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Agreed. I might take some heat for this but I'll say it anyway. I gave up using the little brass ferrules years ago on 3/8" supply lines. Even on a copper supply line, I use the nylon (plastic) ferrules. It will never leak. Some plumbers would smear pipe dope all over the supply line with the brass ferrule and then tighten it down.
> 
> Once I remember trimming out a house, I installed I think (4) W/C's. Out of all, (3) supply lines had a leak on the 3/8" nut of the angle stop. Of course you try and snug the 3/8" nut a little more, but that doesn't work. If the brass ferrule wasn't aligned perfectly, then it leaked. With the nylon ferrules, no leaks.


 No heat from me.

If it works, stick with it.

I'm all for bucking trends and industry standards.

Gotta be able to sleep at night.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Haven't had a call back yet on any of these delta faucets. I don't really like the idea of plastic supply lines but so far they're holding up.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Plastic ferrules work fine if you cut the tubing squarely, don't overtighten and use brass Delrin inserts.


Im sure they do, i still would never use them.
I will stick to brass thank you.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> Im sure they do, i still would never use them.
> I will stick to brass thank you.


Brass Ferrules work great on plastic tubing....

I like the way they cut into the plastic and make leaks.... :laughing:

Then you can bytch about plastic tubing and say it's no good....:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes the new supplies have to do with restrictions in C.A. Thats what my part guy told me I don't care for them tho


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Brass Ferrules work great on plastic tubing....
> 
> I like the way they cut into the plastic and make leaks.... :laughing:
> 
> Then you can bytch about plastic tubing and say it's no good....:laughing:



You must have felt real smart writing that.
obviously thats not what i meant. I would never use plastic basin supplies in the first place.
I guess if i was installing that crap faucet i would have no choice.
we dont use plastic by me, sorry, imo i like to use materials i have always used and trust.
I think thats what everyone does.....right?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> You must have felt real smart writing that.
> obviously thats not what i meant. I would never use plastic basin supplies in the first place.
> I guess if i was installing that crap faucet i would have no choice.
> we dont use plastic by me, sorry, imo i like to use materials i have always used and trust.
> I think thats what everyone does.....right?


You won't have a choice...
It's the law.... :whistling2:

http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-111s3874es/pdf/BILLS-111s3874es.pdf


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Redwood said:


> You won't have a choice...
> It's the law.... :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-111s3874es/pdf/BILLS-111s3874es.pdf


I know i am not as smart as you, but im not sure how that relates to basin supplies.
Please explain. I didn't say i was wiping a ferrule...
Flexible or chrome like every sink i have ever seen in my life but that must be wrong too right?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> I know i am not as smart as you, but im not sure how that relates to basin supplies.
> Please explain. I didn't say i was wiping a ferrule...
> Flexible or chrome like every sink i have ever seen in my life but that must be wrong too right?


These new faucets with the long plastic supplies are a direct result of the passing of the low lead laws....

The way the law is written the entire wetted waterway area of the faucet is figured into the computations for the percentage of lead that can leach into the water...

By using long plastic supplies attached to the faucet it becomes part of the waterway and is allowed in the computations. This allows them to use more leaded brass elsewhere in the faucet... :blink:

Yea its dumb the amount of lead is the same regardless of the length of the long plastic supply but that is how the idiots we elect write laws, creating loopholes that companies grease their palms to include... :whistling2:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I will not buy a delta lavatory or kitchen anymore. If a home owner wants one they have to go buy it themselves. I wont stand behind that crap(delta)


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Total lead in faucet concerns?*

Like Chinas faucet factories are going to put more metal in the faucet because of the new plastic supplies..hahahahaha :laughing:

These lead laws kill me..theres asbestos and lead based water mains,and who knows what else.. under the streets in this 220 year old town.

Cant use 50/50 ..95/5 ..only silverbrite or similiar.Thats all been a joke to me.
Lead Paint WAS Good Paint! You could paint over rust and it still held!

I also was raised with no seat belts/child seats-smoking parents-and oh..I didnt eat paint chips off the window sill cause my "Working Parent(s)" werent crack addicts recieving SSI payments and kept food in the fridge..(but still smoked at the table) 

Now theres a new demo lead law coming about taking out more than a certain percentage of the project and how you have to do it in houses built before 1978 or so.

Something tells me theres a certain paid lobbyist firm doing a bang up job
and screwing everyone else in the process because of the higher rates for materials/labor these laws cause.

Course without junk materials I might be a bit poorer myself :blink::001_unsure:
Ok forget what I said..hhahahahhahha


----------

